# Look 566 plastic cable guides



## qwalls (May 26, 2009)

Does anyone have a source for these? I was replacing my cables and housings last night and noticed the one on the right side is broken. This is the round guide that screws into the side of the head tube.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Aren't they built/stuck/embedded into the frame itself? I'm curious if they can be replaced. If not, just get some of the clear plastic tabs to protect from rubbing. My LBS gave me a sheet for free.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

You should be able to get them from your dealer I would think. You'll have to pull the fork too? Have you're dealer do it. 



> just get some of the clear plastic tabs to protect from rubbing.


It's a Look not a trek. Plastic tape is what you get when you spend $6,000 on a trek.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

You don't need to pull the fork and they are not molded in.

The OP will be able to see that there is a small Phillips head screw that attaches them to the head tube. A Look dealer should be able to supply you with a replacement guide.


----------



## qwalls (May 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Yeah, I noticed the small screw when I had the cable housing out.


----------

